# 50 cent doing coke?



## glam8babe (Dec 6, 2007)

i saw this on youtube and at first it looked like they were doing coke or whatever but i read some comments and people were saying different things like saying a prayer? before his concert.. some said looking at porn haha and some said playing chess

YouTube - 50 Cent: Kokain prije zagrebaÄkog koncerta?!

i have no idea!  he does look pretty high when he comes out to talk


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 6, 2007)

not surprised.


----------



## banjobama (Dec 6, 2007)

Rich famous people on DRUGS!?!?!?!?!1! 

I kid I kid.

I didn't watch the video but I wouldn't be the slightest bit surprised if it was coke.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks pretty self-explanatory to me.... I think he's praying to the powdered gods haha.

But hey. Can't say for sure and either way it's his life.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 6, 2007)

He looks too mellow to be on coke. Maybe something else. But like someone else said, rich people on drugs..not that surprising anymore.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 6, 2007)

Am I the only one who really can't make anything out, besides the entourage waving people off?


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

They are def snorting something through a rolled up bill or something...not sure if it's coke but probably very likely. 

Big woop. Just dumb that he's doing it so openly, what a fool.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 7, 2007)

wow. its not hard to believe because hes a celebrity but come on now. It is a little bit surprising when you actually see the person doing it. If it was coke, thats a shame. Hopefully he doesn't spiral out of control or anything.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 9, 2007)

thats not news.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

I seen people on coke and he was way to mellow for coke


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 9, 2007)

LMFAO

I was more interesting in his tshirt

I was like IS THAT THE MAC HOLIDAY TRADEMARK!!!!



in my defense the clip was a little blurry....


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 9, 2007)

let's just hope it was laced with heroin so he dies already.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

Yow I wouldnt wish death on anyone plus hes hawt! lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_LMFAO

I was more interesting in his tshirt

I was like IS THAT THE MAC HOLIDAY TRADEMARK!!!!



in my defense the clip was a little blurry...._

 






 I was thinking the same thing about the shirt.


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a shame really if he's doing coke..he is sniffing something though!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

hes definitely doing coke.. and it does not surprise me at all. im pretty sure the majority of young hollywood does it


----------

